
Scientists break Google's quantum algorithm - jonbaer
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-scientists-google-quantum-algorithm.html
======
klyrs
preprint:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1906.11259.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1906.11259.pdf)

published:
[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.124.090504)

